# Antler Treats



## hotmischief

Sorry to drag this thread up yet again, but having read an earlier one about Alternative Treats, I thought what a great idea the Antler chews were - so many of you said their dogs loveld them.

I bought one for my pup the other day. The guy in the pet store suggested soaking it for a while in warm water to bring out the flavour and or putting some honey on the end to get him going.

He is interested, but looses interest very quickly because it is so hard.

Can somebody tell me whether you have to soak it till it is softer or what????? :'(


----------



## LaVidaLoca

Hi 

I did nothing to the antler. Our pup loves it anyway  You can try sandpaper and scrub it maybe.


----------



## mswhipple

I'm a little disappointed, because I bought Willie a pretty large split deer antler last weekend ($20 US) and he seems barely interested in it. He licks it a little, then puts his teeth on it and bites down lightly, then ignores it. He just isn't much of a chewer, I guess. He DOES enjoy chewing on his toys that are made of fabric, though.


----------



## hotmischief

Yes mine likes to chew his soft toys. I was just wondering whether the Antlers ever soften up a little bit?? They guy who sold it to me did warn me that some dogs break their teeth on these antlers..............has anybody had that happen? 

I was interested to hear that they are just as expensive in the states as here in the UK.. I paid about $13 for a piece 8" long!!!!


----------



## finch

I bought both an antler and a soft "skinneeeez" toy for Finch a couple days ago to play with in the car and she only chews the antler for a couple minutes and goes right back to the soft toy. Good idea about soaking it... I will try that.


----------



## luv2laugh

Oso still isn't crazy about the antlerz, but I have tried my hardest to get him interested and am not giving up. The only thing that has helped was soaking it in chicken broth overnight. A couple hours had Oso just licking it. But after overnight he was interested in chewing. 

There were a lot of distractions the day I gave it to him, but we got about 30 minutes out of it and he kept coming back to it throughout the day. He actually ate out some of the marrow. At this point, the joy is over, but I am going to soak it again. I also rubbed it with sandpaper pre-soak.

Using sandpaper was another suggestion by someone on the board and then seconded by the person at the store. 

I think the split ones would be better for some dogs, since it's easier to get at the marrow (or inside stuff). After soaking that, I think my dog at least would stick with it longer. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Katja

hotmischief said:


> Yes mine likes to chew his soft toys. I was just wondering whether the Antlers ever soften up a little bit??


No, they don't soften up. We alternate letting Keke have his cow hoof and his antler - just like any other toy, they get bored if it's available all the time. I'd suggest offering it occasionally, and maybe someday he'll want it.


----------



## Lincolns Parents

We have elk and deer sheds...Lincoln likes one more than the other two but defiantly chews on them. We keep ours outside exposed to the elements. 

You could try to soak it.... you could try and dunk it in chicken or beef stock. Something like stock could flavor it up and get your pup started. ;D


----------



## raps702

Axel is the same with antlers, gets bored very quickly, however give him a soft toy with a squeaker inside he is in heaven.... He also loves bully sticks which we give him when we go out for an hour or 2 and that seems to keep him occupied. They can also get expensive.


----------



## Katja

Bully sticks are expensive - and gone in a day or less. Antlers are expensive and last for months!


----------



## mswhipple

In Willie's case, the deer antler will last the rest of his life, since he shows very little interest in it.


----------



## luv2laugh

Katja said:


> Bully sticks are expensive - and gone in a day or less. Antlers are expensive and last for months!


This is why I'm trying so hard to get Oso to like the darn thing. We did buy him a 3 foot bully stick though and it's been a full day and Oso has only got about an inch into it. I think the reason is that he can't hold it in his paws like the smaller ones. The smaller ones would be completely gone by now.


----------



## Looney

Laszlo has always liked his, he just couldn't get "ahold" of it. He's getting bigger so it's getting easier, but if i hold onto it, he will gnaw on that thing till the deer askes for it back. No soak no nothing, those are good ideas tho.


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Dozer LOVES antlers. He's never broken a tooth but it sounds like he his when he chews. It does soften on the outside as he chews but it doesn't completely get soft. He'll blast thru a deer antler in a week but I can make an elk antler last a month. I take away every night and give to him when it's time to settle in the evening.


----------



## KonasPop

same as steelcity - we alternate and take it away every day. I dont think its good for her to go all out on it for days in a row...so at most she'll get an hour in a day, sometimes a half hour . 

Just picked up one of thos rhino chews - its a nylabone product. I dont like their true nylon bones, but this is alike a soft red rubber, ala kong style. But no place for treats or anything. 

We cant feed regular treets so we're constantly rotating and trying new ones to see what lasts and what doesnt
so far antlers are the best alternative to beef chews, etc. that cause her allergies to flare


----------



## Kailua

Peanut LOVES these antlers...Snickers could care less... Never thought about soking them, but they do last quite some time.


----------



## hotmischief

Thank you for all the replies. I was going to soak the antler last night in chicken stock to give that a try, but then whilst we were watching NCIS Boris bought his Antler over to me. I wasn't really paying much attention to it or him, and just graped hold of it.......then he started to chew....and chew and chew.

Looney, I think you are right - they aren't that easy for a dog, especially a pup to hold (and for Boris they are quite heavy). 

I think this is somethink that he might grew into as he gets bigger, but I think the soaking in something is still a good idea.

Never heard of a bully stick, sounds like something you might take with you to high school. Will have to google it :'(


----------



## born36

hotmischief said:


> Never heard of a bully stick, sounds like something you might take with you to high school. Will have to google it :'(


We call bully sticks pizzle sticks here in the UK. They are one of the safest and healthiest treats you can give a dog. Also they last awhile for your young pups.


----------



## hotmischief

OMG (Just been on google) - you didn't actually say what it was made of Born36 - no wonder you can get them 36" long, I did wonder when luv2laugh mentioned that she gets them 3' long 

I'll have to think about whether I want my dogs chewing those sort of things.......


----------



## Looney

bully sticks *(peni)* are great for the dogs!!! i mean do you really know or want to know what is in their kibble!!!!

these are all natural at least!

OH and a side note don't let that antler hit your toes when he drops it!!! wow!!!!!


----------



## born36

hotmischief said:


> OMG (Just been on google) - you didn't actually say what it was made of Born36 - no wonder you can get them 36" long, I did wonder when luv2laugh mentioned that she gets them 3' long
> 
> I'll have to think about whether I want my dogs chewing those sort of things.......


Yes I know not the most appealling when you think about what it is made of but honest they are very good for your pup. We order the non smelly ones off Amazon and get them shipped into the UK. I know you might think it is gross but it one of the best natural chews out there. Also keeps them very busy!!!


----------



## hotmischief

You mean to say you can get smelly ones or none smelly ones?!!! What a choice!!

I just hope the ones I bought this afternoon are of the non smelly variety!!! :-X


----------



## Moose

Too funny you're talking about antler treats. I didn't know they sold them in stores- my 5yr old found an actual antler in the woods at the cottage last summer. It's been up high on his shelf mostly,but he took it down and noticed how interested Moose got. if you're not watching that antler, Moose will find a way to get it, to gnaw on it. he loves it.


----------



## pippa31

Pippa likes both antlers AND bully sticks. She gets a bully on her mat each night while we eat dinner and the antlers helped get us through her spay recovery.

It's funny, she's not a cloth chewer at all....loves the hard stuff though


----------



## hotmischief

:-[Wiff I got the smelly ones! However, the boys went mad for them as soon as I opened the packet.

Born36 - do the ones on Amazon have a name - e.g non smelly bully sticks??? I want to order some.


----------



## born36

hotmischief said:


> :-[Wiff I got the smelly ones! However, the boys went mad for them as soon as I opened the packet.
> 
> Born36 - do the ones on Amazon have a name - e.g non smelly bully sticks??? I want to order some.


Here is a link from where I order them. They can take awhile to get here as they come from the states so hopefully the first pack will last til then.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0068TSGMG/ref=oh_o05_s00_i00_details


----------



## hotmischief

Thanks born36 have ordered some.


----------

